# The Democrats BETTER watch their " P's " and " Q's ".....A Coup d'état will Destroy Them !



## nononono (May 20, 2018)

*This is the second time Former CIA director John Brennan has sent a *
*thinly veiled threat to the President !*

*First one was on April 27, 2018...*



 John O. Brennan *✔*  @JohnBrennan 

 
A highly partisan, incomplete, and deeply flawed report by a broken House Committee means nothing. The Special Counsel’s work is being carried out by professional investigators—not political staffers. SC’s findings will be comprehensive & authoritative. Stay tuned, Mr. Trump.... https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/989870523042680832 …

 8:29 AM - Apr 27, 2018

 59.8K 
 35.2K people are talking about this 


*The second one was today.....May 20, 2018...*



 John O. Brennan *✔*  @JohnBrennan 

 
“Any man can make mistakes, but only an idiot persists in his error.”

Marcus Tullius Cicero, (106-43 BC)

 9:54 AM - May 20, 2018

 21.1K 
 6,894 people are talking about this 



*It's funny that Brennan would quote this individual from Roman Times, as this guy was referring to the position Trump is in NOT Brennan's position....*

*It appears John Brennan is NOT that Smart......*

*Here's a VERY relevant quote from Marcus Tullius Cicero :*

*“A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within. An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries his banner openly. But the traitor moves amongst those within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself.”

“For the traitor appears not a traitor; he speaks in accents familiar to his victims, and he wears their face and their arguments, he appeals to the baseness that lies deep in the hearts of all men. He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist. A murderer is less to fear.” ~ Marcus Tullius Cicero
*

*John Brennan is CAUGHT in a Perjury Trap and he KNOWS*
*it........Nothing like witnessing a Cornered animal !*


----------

